

The Robot That Makes Virtual Sex Feel Real - cyphersanctus
http://www.techblog.co/robot-virtual-sex-feel-real/

======
chris_wot
Nothing like joyless, soulless sex with robotic and submissive women.

Will they be doing a "first time" sex? You know, awkward, quick and
potentially painful? Now that's something for an IPO.

Seriously, this sounds and looks stupid.

~~~
frixionme
Your description is constructed to exactly dismiss what you already dont like
-- but it's digital, you want a soulful dominant woman? You can have that!
Whether you install the appropriate personality profile a-la total recall or
with current teledildonics tech that avatar could very well be a real human
being and the haptic telemetry is now genuine physical interaction, genuine
long distance SEX between real people, represented by avatars in the game.

This is huge. Huge as in investors should be clamoring to get in!
www.angel.co/frixion ;)

------
frixionme
Hey that's us!

